# Verkaufe mein Steam Account bei Ebay



## Gabbagadnalf (20. Mai 2010)

Moin Leute verkaufe mein Steam Account mit 205 Spielen bei Ebay. Das Angebot geht noch gut 8 Tage. Könnte ja gern mal reingucken.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180509350824&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT




Viel spaß beim Bieten


----------



## Peter23 (20. Mai 2010)

Um mehr Käufer anzulocken solltest du eine Liste der Spiele einstellen.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. Mai 2010)

Ja stimmt danke werde ich gleich mal erstellen


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. Mai 2010)

Wurde von Ebay gelöscht  Da sehr viele Spiele dabei sind die ab 18 sind und Indiziert ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2010)

Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> Wurde von Ebay gelöscht  Da sehr viele Spiele dabei sind die ab 18 sind und Indiziert ^^


zumal es eigentlich auch verboten ist, steam accounts zu verkaufen.

http://store.steampowered.com/subscriber_agreement/german/

Punkt E:

Sie dürfen die Steam Software für Ihre privaten Zwecke nutzen, *sind
 aber zu folgenden Handlungen ausdrücklich nicht berechtigt: (i) Die 
Steam Software an Dritte ohne vorherige schriftliche Genehmigung seitens
 Valves zu verkaufen*, zu beleihen oder Kopien der Steam Software
 auf beliebigem Wege an Dritte weiterzugeben, sie zu vermieten oder 
Nutzungsrechte an der Steam Software an Dritte weiterzugeben;


----------



## mkay87 (20. Mai 2010)

Hättest sowieso nichtmal ein Zehntel von dem bekommen was er angeblich wert ist. Lohnt sich nicht die Accounts zu verkaufen.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (21. Mai 2010)

Dann behalte ich ihn eben


----------

